# DOES POLARIS CARE???????



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well....some of you know that,i've had trouble with my new 2009 Sportsman 500HO...with the jack hammering sounds comming out of the rear diff. when turning left.....its been back to the dealer twice for 2 weeks 20 miles 8 hours , they call it backlash in the rearend and nor the dealer or Polaris has done anything about it...i've emailed Polaris 4 times in the last 3 weeks and no answer or concern from them.My dealer said that Polaris would'nt authorize them to take it apart and that,i should just ride it and thats what. I've been doing it now has 50 miles on it and 12 hours and i'm concerned about something going wrong and getting a big bill one day after warranty is up...its now 3 months old.My dealer also said Polaris's are noisey and my question is then why is no one else complaining about this..also he said he documated these in the records.. If anyone can help me get to a better source it would be great, before something happens...i'm ussally not a whinner ,but i paid good money for this ATV and i want to know its going to last me...MUDDIE49


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I dont blame you for being pissed like you are. Stay on them they should have to figure out what is wrong with the bike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd get on the horn w/ someone at polaris and tell them u want something done about it. You must be being too nice when u talk to the dealer.... Lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea some times being a d**K gets things done


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Is there another dealer you can deal with?

(or drain the fluid, blow it up and fill er back up again....lol)


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm taking all your suggestions into consideration....i'll finally got into contact with someone to help me...seems thier going to look at it on Saturday and they said everything i described is not normal.....so hopefully its going to be taken care of...MUDDIE


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well Polaris emailed me today...we're taking it too another dealer and their going to work with the Dealer...so lets see what happens?:thinking:Muddie49


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good luck. definitely let us know how it turns out!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea keep us posted


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dude that's Bull! Good luck with the other dealer and let us know! If that doesn't work for you i'd go up the Polaris Company Headquaters chain of command untill it did! If they give you a run-around just ask: "May I have the contact information for your superior" That should get some attention and someone should be able to help.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I hear you Bud...i'm sure this dealer is going to takecare of me..but the dealer i bought the rig from is going to get a reaming...and if he does'nt listen, i'll rip his arse on the net and post his dealership on every ATV forum i visit... MUDDIE49


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well its at the other Dealer....seem like great people....why i was standing their another customer was telling me they come 60 miles just to bring their atv's to this place...man that made me feel good finally..:nutkick: anyways i showed the service people a few things on the ATV and the shaft movement is'nt normal... so they're going to get into it on Tuesday.. and the noises are not normal..., they plan on looking at it on Tuesday....so i'm thinking it maybe sometime till.i'm riding again...but aleast i know it was looked over by a real professional and not some frickeing knucklehead who calls himself a Polaris Tech...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. Leet us know what they tell you!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Yes polaris cares: Read on...*

:bigok: Well so far they've found a bad CV shaft on the right rear side and are replacing that....next their going to the front end and scoping that out...:nutkick:so it should be a few days....i knew i was'nt going crazy and my dealer's been yanking my chain for a whole month saying its normal noises.....:thinking: Oh pleaseeee.....MUDDIE49


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

good to see they're doin work


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good to hear man, glad they're gonna get it right for ya!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

What was the name of the original dealer


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

MUDDIE49 said:


> :bigok: Well so far they've found a bad CV shaft on the right rear side and are replacing that....next their going to the front end and scoping that out...:nutkick:so it should be a few days....i knew i was'nt going crazy and my dealer's been yanking my chain for a whole month saying its normal noises.....:thinking: Oh pleaseeee.....MUDDIE49


Looks like you have found your new dealer :bigok:


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Glad to hear they found the problem and are taking care of it. I knew that was not normal and the original dealer straight lied to you saying it was. I had a 500 HO and it was a great bike and did not have noisy diff's. The CV's will pop when they are bad and make a knocking sound when they bind up until they just snap. Sounds to me like the original dealer wanted it to just snap before they fixed it and was probably hoping it would be out of warranty when it happened. Dealers make a lot more off non warranty repairs since you have to pay full labor rate and parts mark-up. Warranty repairs only pay a specific amount per hour and they replace the inventory of parts so there is no money made there. I think the current rate at Kawi for warranty repairs is 35.00 an hour but the customer rate is 75.00 an hour. Hence the name stealership.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Traumbers Polaris Dealer in Penna....THE BEST!!!*

I hear you brother....anyways the Quad came home today....it was quiet as a baby sleeping...Polaris took care of the bill and Traumbers in Quakertown,Pa were great.....as soon as i pulled up ,thier older gentleman bought my Quad down to my trailer and pulled it right on my trailer,i was surprised ,no wonder everybody takes their quads there, Their Shop is number 1 and their people are great from the man taking your quad in the parking lot right up to the service people and their Customer Service is awsome(( Lisa)) is the best i've seen and very knowlegable on Polaris quads, so i'm very happy and have found my Dealer for life...!! MUDDIE49:309149:
Thankyou Lisa (( Traumbers Polaris Dealer))
Quakertown,Pa


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats awesome. Maybe someone else in that area reading the forum & needing help will know where to go now!


----------

